# slowest flow nipples? and other bottle to breast tips



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

My 8 week old is still not nursing. I've tried everything, I think. At this time I'm resigned to EPing and bottle feeding but still offering the breast often.

What's the slowest nipple? I've heard playtex natural latch slow flow .. anything else? Even better, slowest flow nipple that fits on a glass bottle? What else can I do to make the bottle-feeding experience more like breastfeeding?
Any tips welcome, thanks


----------



## doublesnap (Sep 11, 2006)

We like the Avent size 1 nipple with the Avent 4 oz bottles. Dad feeds Nic EBM at night to help me sleep and Nic definitely prefers the size 1 nipple over the size 2 that came with the bottles. We haven't really used any other bottles but other than the nightly feeds I nurse and Nic hasn't developed any nipple confusion or latching issues. Hope that helps!


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

I got my DD to nurse after transitioning her from the NICU issued bottles (made by Ross) to the Advent newborn nipples. These only have one hole.

HTH.


----------



## DoubleLove (Jan 6, 2007)

I went through about a dozen different ones before we settled on the standard size Muchkin stage 1, which does fit on our glass bottles. It is a very slow flow and has a nice shape. I did like the Avent size 1, but it doesn't work with glass







:

hth

where I got them:
http://smilesallaround.com/Stage-1-4...les-p-396.html


----------



## DoubleLove (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh, for the other Q...
As far as making bottling more like nursing, I feed on demand, I cuddle him close to my chest, have him hold my pinky, give full eye contact as much as I can and only DH and I give the bottles, preferably me. Grandparents and others want to, but I don't pump so someone else can feed them for their entertainment. Its only natural for mama to be feeding a wee one.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's something that I found when looking for a more "breast-like" experience.
http://www.greatbabyproducts.com/Adi...p/adir-001.htm

Also...my friend EP'd for 3 months until her baby finally latched on, so don't give up!


----------

